# Gentle and painful...COOL



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2007)

If you ever get the chance to do push hands with a good Taiji Sifu where he has decided to use Qinna, I strongly suggest you do it. 

It was one of the most amazing things I have ever experienced in push hands. I have never been locked so unexpectedly, quickly and gently in my entire life. And dont let the gently part fool you, it was still rather painful once applied, it was just going from push hands to lock was so unbelievably relaxed and gentle in applications that I was caught entirely off guard. It was fully dependant on me. If I was not in position to be locked then I was not locked. If I was taken off balance and then in position I was locked, so I was very much assisting when it came to me being locked, even though I was not aware of it at the time. I can't explain it better and I wish I could show you, but I can't. I'm not that good yet. It was a GREAT example of Taiji martial arts and if anyone ever gets that chance I STRONGLY suggests you try it, it was amazing. 

I have been trained how to get out of or avoid Qinna locks by my Sifu and generally I am fairly good at it, but you kind of can tell what is going to happen before you are lock, in most cases. But apparently not if it is from someone that KNOWS taiji.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 2, 2007)

What a cool training experience. Thanks for sharing.  :asian:


----------



## Tai G (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll second that Xue Sheng.
I even got some good finger pops out of it.


----------



## charyuop (Oct 31, 2007)

You should have filmed it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2007)

charyuop said:


> You should have filmed it


 
Filmed what; Tai G finger pops or me being locked


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 1, 2007)

I know the strange pain of which you speak.  I would like to try qinna during some push hands though.  Sound very interesting, challenging.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> I know the strange pain of which you speak. I would like to try qinna during some push hands though. Sound very interesting, challenging.


 
It is rather amazing doing push hands with my sifu for many reasons but his qinna is very impressive. Like I said I do not even know I am locked until, well, I am locked. I can usually tell when someone is going to apply qinna and I can usually (not always) counter. But with my sifu I cannot counter nor can I feel it coming


----------

